# 2003 r vision condor 2 slide outs 30 ft



## LINBILLOSTAS (Mar 30, 2007)

i purchased this rv last november and have no knowledge whatsoever about rv. it came with no manual or instructions on how to operate those damm equipment. i 61 years old and thought i would want to roam the states and canada. i tried driving it several times and had fun with it. thought it was hard to drive it because of its size and weight but, its not bad at all. just trying to build confidence i guess.
can you operate the television when you're driving without your generator running?
where can i buy the exact manual and maintenance instructions. can anybody help. i have lots of questions about how this vehicle operates.
please respond to this message. i enjoy reading the forum specially why the french canadians to be unfriendly.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 30, 2007)

Re: 2003 r vision condor 2 slide outs 30 ft

Welcome to the forum, Lin.  "61 years old" Hah!  You're just a kid around here!   

If your TV is an AC only (this is normally the case), then yes you have to have AC (from the generator) to make it work while you are driving.  Some RVs "lock out" the TV while you are driving.


----------



## LINBILLOSTAS (Mar 30, 2007)

Re: 2003 r vision condor 2 slide outs 30 ft

that was quick i'm impressed. just a kid i love it you are very kind. so it the generator has to be on to run the tv and other equipment. vallejo california is my town we would like to come and see your beautiful state of texas. there is also a sticker beside the driver's seat which which says you have to tighten your wheel lugs everytime you go on a long drive or trip. why is this the norm do they get lose easily. so the fridge, the aircon or the heater runs on generator while you're driving? when you come by san francisco please get in touch. i still need those manuals and instructions. talk to you later.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 30, 2007)

Re: 2003 r vision condor 2 slide outs 30 ft

Come on down!  I heard there's a little space left up northwest of Austin!  :laugh: 

You check your lug nuts because your MH doesn't drive very well with wobbly wheels!   

Your fridge probably runs on the propane supply when your not hooked up to AC, then switches over when you plug into AC at a site.


----------



## hertig (Mar 31, 2007)

Re: 2003 r vision condor 2 slide outs 30 ft

Note that if the TV is visible to the driver, you should NOT have it running while you are driving.  In this case, there should be a kill switch which turns off the TV when the ignition is on.


----------



## s.harrington (Apr 10, 2007)

Re: 2003 r vision condor 2 slide outs 30 ft

You should be able to contact R-Vision and get the general manual for your coach.  As far as the rest you will have to contact each manufacturer of the appliance or equipment you need manuals for.  All they need to know is model of the appliance in most cases.


----------

